# Pants on the ground.



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol !


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

Id say its a case of suck TV.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Jeffhawk said:


> Id say its a case of suck TV.


????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

/what the.....................was that?


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

that was a look into what our future holds.a bunch of idiots trying to get there 15 minutes of fame.pathetic and embarrassing.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

That's about the only thing funny I've seen so far with these silly talent(less) shows. I suppose it beats making a living by financially ruining millions so you can buy another yacht. *snort*


----------



## Mr._Skellington (Jan 10, 2010)

I thought it was funny. 

Reminds me of "I am your brother, your best friend forever!"


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

wheres William Hung when ya need him?


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Jeffhawk said:


> wheres William Hung when ya need him?


Haha. I love that guy.


----------



## KreepyToys (Jan 17, 2010)

Thats pretty funny.


----------

